# Problem with account



## Phill. (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi

I seem to be having a few problems with my account. i am unable to view my own profile, when i click on my name where it says 'Logged in as Phill.

' it takes me to 'Phill82's profile for some reason.

I also asked my mate who also uses this site to click on my name , and he got the exact same result :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Is there anything that can be done to resolve the problem or will i have to create a new account ?

Thanks


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah why have I got red reps?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Grafter said:


> Because you've been upsetting people... :lol:


Oh dear lol


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Just make a new account mate, it'll be soo much easier.

1) you've just joined

2) you've 8 posts

3) the time it'll take for lorian to fix it, well...its just not worth it.


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

^this


----------



## Phill. (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah okay probs will be easiest, is there anyway of deactivatin my own account or canceling it ?


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

Phill. said:


> Yeah okay probs will be easiest, is there anyway of deactivatin my own account or canceling it ?


 ask a mod mate but not sure if u can pm yet


----------



## Phill. (Aug 28, 2010)

Just tried to set up new account, unable to because 'email adress already in use' :thumbdown: :huh:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Can you choose a username without a* .* or *-*

Both of those seem to cause issues.

Let me know and I'll change your existing account.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Phill. said:


> Just tried to set up new account, unable to because 'email adress already in use' :thumbdown: :huh:


Yeah exactly, this is why people shouldn't just create new accounts...if you create a new account with either the same computer (same IP address) or same email address, the forum software picks you up as having 'multiple accounts'...bascially, potentially a spammer opening tonnes of different accounts.

If you try this route you'll most likely end up with all accounts blocked until Lorian can sort it..which will of course be time consuming...


----------

